
Counting to 70 – Animation of the prime factorisation of 2 through 70 - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDLgLfRScAg
======
zeristor
Python code is here:

[https://gist.github.com/johnhw/e3ad2ec792cd3a9a68384b60982cb...](https://gist.github.com/johnhw/e3ad2ec792cd3a9a68384b60982cb611)

